# Mouse



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Do any of you know any small cat-safe and humane mouse traps that let the mouse live?They can be store bought if inexpensive or D.I.Y if inexpensive and easy.If any of you know a mouse trap that fits these requirements, please post ,you will make several people very happy and keep cats and mice safe.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

A mouse almost died earlier.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Would this work or could they chew their way out?


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Would they get to scared when they are trapped and a human or cat comes (I'd try to find a area where the cats couldn't get near the mouse in the trap,but they are very determined)and die of fright?How can I try to make it less scary when I carry them outside and release them?


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/HUX-EYE-Wind...sr=8-1-spons&keywords=humane+mouse+trap&psc=1

I found these on amazon and they're on sale so pretty inexpensive.
The mouse shouldn't die of fright I've had to pick up wild mice many times out of the sink and they all were fine. But if you want you could put a small rag or something over the trap so they cant see you.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Jokerfest said:


> https://www.amazon.com/HUX-EYE-Wind...sr=8-1-spons&keywords=humane+mouse+trap&psc=1I found these on amazon and they're on sale so pretty inexpensive.


 I've seen those but I read that sometimes the mouse gets killed accidentally.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

How big of a space can a mouse easily get through?Could they get through a 1/2 inch diameter without much effort?


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Do any of you know how high a Mouse can jump?


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

I think mice can jump up to a foot.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I found one .It has no moving parts to so it won't hurt the mouse,They can see and smell food.They can climb up the sides and go through a hole in top and fall a short distance into the trap,but when they try to climb out,the can't climb all the way up because thick plastic blocks the wire and they can't jump because the hole that they got in through was a funnel.


----------

